# Postage stamps needed for letters to Dublin City Council?



## BOXtheFOX (13 Sep 2012)

Do I need to put a postage stamp on a letter going to the driving licence renewal department in Dublin?


----------



## bazermc (13 Sep 2012)

I am nearly sure you do, as I renewed mine recently and included a stamp. If in doubt put a stamp on it otherwise you risk not reaching them.


----------



## callybags (13 Sep 2012)

Just a couple of weeks ago I sent in a cheque from work for rates to DCC and put "Freepost" on the envelope.

Funnily enough it was cashed through the bank a few days later.


----------



## Luternau (13 Sep 2012)

Why would you not put a stamp on it like any other letter you post? A county council is not part of An Post so even they pay for postage. Even post to An Post needs a stamp on it-unless the dept you are writing to has a freepost address.


----------



## Slim (14 Sep 2012)

BOXtheFOX said:


> Do I need to put a postage stamp on a letter going to the driving licence renewal department in Dublin?


 
Driver licencing and motor tax use freepost licences. If you write 'Eire' or 'Freepost' on the envelope, it will be ok. Usually, they enclose a prepaid envelope with the reminder/renewal notice.


----------



## RMB (21 Nov 2012)

What about mail to Members of Oireachtas? Does one need a stamp to send them a letter/ postcard?
I know that all post sent to 'Revenue' is FREEPOST, but if one puts a stamp on the envelope; no one is going to complain. 
Please can anyone clarify about mail to TD's or Senators.  [They all get a certain amount of Envelopes with green Harp logo on it and it doesnt require a postage stamp].


----------

